# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Shrimp Diary: 2ft CRS Tank

## raeburter

Entry 1: 2 May 2014

Hello all,

Since 2006, I've always wanted to have a CRS tank. I was Primary 6 then and I was so enthralled by their beauty. I read up a lot on them in the past but it was always the pricing that deterred me. However, after 8 years, I finally have the resources and space for a tank. Thank you to qngwn and Antonchann for selling me your lights and filter at a really good deal!  :Smile:  (I'm still searching for a chiller though)

After collecting my Aqua Pro LED and Eheim 2224, I proceeded to C328 and bought the necessary inlet and outlet pipes and a plant. As it was my first time using an external canister filter, I was a little confused but I'm really glad I got the right stuff in the end. 

Here is a picture of the set up! Took me more than 3 hours to set up everything today. Water is a little dirty from the Amazonia.

IMG-20140501-WA0008.jpg

Just 2 questions:

1. The water surface is rather stale. My rain bar is facing towards the tank wall, may I know if there's a chance of mosquitoes laying eggs in the water? How do I deal with this for a shrimp-only tank?
2. As I am new to canister filters and I've always used filters using air pumps and hang on filters where the water is exposed to air before dropping into the tank, I have a rather stupid question to ask. Is the filter a sufficient oxygen supply? 

Also, recently, I brought back 10 Ebiclub PRLs. They are currently in a stable 1ft tank with cooler fans. But I will transfer them to the tank above once the tank finishes cycling and I get a chiller! A mix of mosuras and hinos! 

2014-04-28 23.40.jpg


2014-04-30 11.40.jpg

Sorry for the quality of the pictures. They are taken with a Note 2. 

Hopefully they breed soon! 

Cheers,
Jordan

----------


## Mookie

Congrats on fulfilling that dream!

I believe the rain bar would be more effective if facing away from the tank wall. That would certainly provide better water circulation. 

Some actually put the rain bar above the water line, hence providing more surface aeration. With moving water, it would be a prevention against mosquitoes breeding, unless there are dead spots. I seen others put it below the waterline especially those having planted tanks, they usually angle the rain bar at 45 degrees. 

If you are still afraid of mosquitoes, you can consider putting a few hardy fish into the tank maybe in a weeks time. I believe tiger barbs might be able to survive even though your tank isn't fully cycled. And the waste they produce, would certainly speed up your cycling. Worst part is waiting for already decorated tank to be cycled haha would take 6-8 weeks to properly cycle it.

----------


## starfox

Nice setup

For me, i connect some airstones for surface aeration.
Also i added Bubble Choice on the outlet of the canister to have more oxygen for shrimps and they love it  :Smile:

----------


## raeburter

> Congrats on fulfilling that dream!
> 
> I believe the rain bar would be more effective if facing away from the tank wall. That would certainly provide better water circulation. 
> 
> Some actually put the rain bar above the water line, hence providing more surface aeration. With moving water, it would be a prevention against mosquitoes breeding, unless there are dead spots. I seen others put it below the waterline especially those having planted tanks, they usually angle the rain bar at 45 degrees. 
> 
> If you are still afraid of mosquitoes, you can consider putting a few hardy fish into the tank maybe in a weeks time. I believe tiger barbs might be able to survive even though your tank isn't fully cycled. And the waste they produce, would certainly speed up your cycling. Worst part is waiting for already decorated tank to be cycled haha would take 6-8 weeks to properly cycle it.





> Nice setup
> 
> For me, i connect some airstones for surface aeration.
> Also i added Bubble Choice on the outlet of the canister to have more oxygen for shrimps and they love it


Thank you for all your advice guys. I added in a sponge filter to increase aeration and water movement. I'm pointing the rain bar towards the tank wall as I want to create less current for the shrimps and movement of the substrate.

GOOD NEWS! 
I have a preggie PRL after 3 days of feeding CRS Haven's Breeder Select. Really amazing breeding food!

One more question,
Do I have to skim out the layer of dirt on the top of the water from the Amazonia soil?

Cheers,
Jordan

----------


## Kwan Dihui

Nice PRL. where do you brought them? anyway as the layer of dirt, i didnt do anything about it and my shrimp are fine till now. Just weekly maintenance will do. maybe some bro here have different encounter?

----------


## Spid

Good to see the pictures..

Do update more. Can try taking shots with macro lens on your phone.

----------


## raeburter

Thank you for answering all of my previous questions guys! I have another 3 that I need help with.

When I get my hands on a chiller, may I know how should the chiller be placed? I remembered reading that it needs an open space at the front and back of it. May I know how much?

Also, for the chiller, it will be plugged into a 7 plug extension chord. May I know will the chiller overload the extension chord?

I am currently using Biohome and Powerhouse Biological Filter Media. May I know how long will it last?

----------


## Cliftonha

From my understanding the concern is where the output of the hot air should not be obstructed. And its usually the back of the chiller.

I place my chiller approximately 30cm away from my wall.

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk

----------


## raeburter

Entry 2: 8 May 2014.


I tested the waters today and got the following readings:

gH: 2
pH: Between 5.5 - 6.0
Ammonia: 4.0ppm 

I know ammonia is still a far cry from the desired result and the gH is acceptable according a workshop done by silane at GC (I saw it in a FAQ).
However, it is said that the best pH for CRS is high 5s to 6.5. May I know is 5.5 acceptable? 
I am using some balanced filter media from the owner of the previous filter, who used the filter for shrimps previously. He stated that he used Powerhouse filter media and I think it's the one that prevents pH from rising too high. May I know if this may the cause of it? 

Attachment 41101

Also, I hope someone can help me ID the moss and ID the small green bush/weed on the wood as well! It looks really strange.






> From my understanding the concern is where the output of the hot air should not be obstructed. And its usually the back of the chiller.
> 
> I place my chiller approximately 30cm away from my wall.
> 
> Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro! Will keep that in mind.

----------


## xuan87

> Entry 2: 8 May 2014.
> 
> 
> I tested the waters today and got the following readings:
> 
> gH: 2
> pH: Between 5.5 - 6.0
> Ammonia: 4.0ppm 
> 
> ...


Your pH is fine. It's likely due to the active soil than the Powerhouse filter media although I heard the filter media can also lower pH slightly. When it comes to water parameters, it's more important for you to keep them stable (not fluctuating), than to worry about what value they are at. 

Your ammonia is still high but that's part of the cycling process. Also remember to measure your nitrate in a few weeks' time. When it start reaching high levels (mine hit 70 ppm at the end of the cycling process), you'll know that your cycling is done.

Your ebiclub PRL looks amazing. I assume you got them from Green Chapter? Which grade are they?

----------


## raeburter

> Your pH is fine. It's likely due to the active soil than the Powerhouse filter media although I heard the filter media can also lower pH slightly. When it comes to water parameters, it's more important for you to keep them stable (not fluctuating), than to worry about what value they are at. 
> 
> Your ammonia is still high but that's part of the cycling process. Also remember to measure your nitrate in a few weeks' time. When it start reaching high levels (mine hit 70 ppm at the end of the cycling process), you'll know that your cycling is done.
> 
> Your ebiclub PRL looks amazing. I assume you got them from Green Chapter? Which grade are they?


I have always been reading that pH is best between 6 - 6.2. 5.5 is really acceptable and good for breeding?
Nah, I got mine from the Ebiclub Breeder himself in Bangkok! He said he doesn't grade them by alphabets or numbers by price instead!

----------


## raeburter

Entry 3: 12 May 2014

Hey guys! 

I have some good news to share. 2 of my SS females are berried by my SSS males! Really really excited! But that's not the main point of this post. I would like to recommend everybody the food I'm using for my shrimps, it is 

CRS Haven's Breeder Select Protein Food. 

They claim that it promotes consistent breeding cycles and increase the number of eggs the female carry. Although I haven't witnessed that consistent breeding cycles or increase, I have witness its magic in getting my females berried. As stated in my posts above, my shrimps are living in a temporary home of high temperatures and high gH, which is not really ideal for breeding. However, using the above food, I have witnessed a total of 3 females being berried within 2 weeks of being fed this food daily and 2 of them carry more than 10 eggs! I am really amazed by the food and the shop owner said he's huge tank increased in the number of shrimps exponentially within 6 months and I know really understand how it happened now. 

I think the non-member price is 23sgd for a pack and 16sgd for members at CRS Haven @ Tampines. 

Note: I do not work for them or doing an illegal advertisement for them. I am just recommending fellow shrimp hobbyist the food that has been making my females preggie.

----------


## raeburter

Entry 4: 21 May 2014

It's been 20 days since I started cycling. After doing 3 water changes over the weeks, the ammonia has dropped to 1ppm and the gH is still at 3. However, the pH has further dropped to around 5.2-5.5. I am using ADA Amazonia, with Powerhouse Filter Media. May I know if the pH may continue to drop and if I should do anything to increase the pH.

----------


## Arron

Do multiple large water changes to bring ph back up

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------


## bai

That Ph range is ok, why do you need to bring the PH higher.

----------


## raeburter

> That Ph range is ok, why do you need to bring the PH higher.


The previous test showed that my pH was around 5.5 - 6 and now it has dropped even further. I'm just worried it will keep dropping and dropping.

----------


## Naraki

I'm just sharing. I'm also currently cycling my tank. 


http://www.bioconlabs.com/nitribactfacts.html

----------


## wongwong

Hi Raebuter,


Are you a member?? how to become member?

----------


## Arron

I don't think that id true. Some bros on this forum keep taiwan bees at a ph below 6

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------


## raeburter

> Hi Raebuter,
> 
> 
> Are you a member?? how to become member?


Member for?




> I don't think that id true. Some bros on this forum keep taiwan bees at a ph below 6
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk





> I'm just sharing. I'm also currently cycling my tank. 
> 
> 
> http://www.bioconlabs.com/nitribactfacts.html


After doing another 50% water change, my ammonia went down from 1ppm to 0.5ppm. BUT MY pH went down! I don't understand why my pH keeps decreasing after each water change. Anyone help please? I think it's around 5.2 now. I worry it'll drop even more.

----------


## josephogk

I keep prls for 1year already, Ph stays around 5 - 5.5. No issues so far, breeding is fast.
On the other hand I am more worried about the ammonia level. Personally I will never risk releasing top quality shrimps into a tank with ammonia more than 0, learnt it the hard way. You should be more worried on your ammonia level rather than the PH.

Hope your shrimps will do fine during this cycling period.

----------


## raeburter

> I keep prls for 1year already, Ph stays around 5 - 5.5. No issues so far, breeding is fast.
> On the other hand I am more worried about the ammonia level. Personally I will never risk releasing top quality shrimps into a tank with ammonia more than 0, learnt it the hard way. You should be more worried on your ammonia level rather than the PH.
> 
> Hope your shrimps will do fine during this cycling period.


Oh, my shrimps are in a temporary tank with 0 ammonia. and they are preggie in it. Just waiting for this tank to be ready. Hopefully the pH will not drop further.

Anyway, should I transfer the preggie females before or after the give birth?

----------


## raeburter

My pH dropped to around 5 / high 4s. I removed some of the filter media that might have cause the pH drop. Ammonia dropped to 0.25 and gH is now 4.

What else can I do with my pH drop.

----------


## Subdave

Stupid question, your test kit not expired right? Crushed coral?

----------


## raeburter

> Stupid question, your test kit not expired right? Crushed coral?


Nope. Test kit still working normally.

Won't crush corals increase the gH?

I have these two filter media in my eheim:

http://aquakitz.com/power-house-soft-type-media-s-5l/
http://aquakitz.com/power-house-monoball-media-3l/

Is the soft type media one causing all the problems?

----------


## Subdave

It does up gh. Bur the gh helps mantain and buffer the ph if im not wrong.

----------


## Arron

No gh does not do that at all. That is carbonate hardness/kh. I suggest you do not add coral chips as it woll overall be detrimental to your parameters when your soil is reaching its buffering limit. The soil will have a much shorter lifespan due to the coral chips

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------


## Subdave

Sorry for wrong info




> No gh does not do that at all. That is carbonate hardness/kh. I suggest you do not add coral chips as it woll overall be detrimental to your parameters when your soil is reaching its buffering limit. The soil will have a much shorter lifespan due to the coral chips
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------


## raeburter

Entry 5: 2 June 2014

One of the shrimps gave birth already and there are shrimplets. However, I have an unexpected issue. I was cycling with zebra danios and apparently, after removing the fishes around 4-5 days back, there are zebra danio fries in my tank. May I know if the baby danios are a threat to my shrimplets? I will remove them but I'm afraid I miss one of two fries as my tank has some hiding spaces.

----------


## jimbo73

bro, can share how much you paid for the 10 EBi PRL that you bought from Bangkok? tks

----------


## Pobbi

i think if u agitate the water more then it wont have any more 'dirt'. skimmer is not a good choice for shrimp tank.  :Smile:

----------


## Ingen

A very newbie question, how do you bring the PRL back from Thailand?

----------

